# Recreational Shrimping - Mobile Bay Eastern Shore/ Ft Morgan



## TheSeaWasAngryThatDayMyFriends (Sep 8, 2008)

Purchased 16' shrimp trawl. Obtained license. Ready to give it a go.

I am open to suggestions for places to try.

I mostly bought for bait purposes, but I would also like to entertain my kids, as well.

Any replies or PM's on places to try in Mobile Bay or near Ft. Morgan would be greatly appreciated.

Another question....how about off the beach in Ft Morgan? What do you think about trolling between the 1st and 2nd bar off the beach?

Thanks for the feedback in advance.


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I've never done real well, but along Fort Morgan we do best just outside the break where the water changes from 3+/- feet to 6+/- feet. How deep towards Oyster Bay or out towards the point depends on the time of year. You're probably a bit late in the season for the Bay. I'd look for shrimp boats in the bay after about 10 pm and try there the next morning (if you see any).

http://www.mobilebaynep.com/site/news_pubs/news/Documents/State%20of%20Bay%20Report/shrimp.pdf


----------



## TheSeaWasAngryThatDayMyFriends (Sep 8, 2008)

Tried it out yesterday.

Put in at the Causeway. Did one pull in the bait areajust north of I-10. Only fresh water cats! lots of them too. All put back.

Motored down into the bay. Crossed a tide line justnear Montrose. Did 3, 5minutepulls there. Very few shrimp, a few pogies, afew small croakers, a few hardheads. Enough shrimp and bait fish to fish with.

Caught a few big white trout at this tide line. Saw a couple of red fish hit the surface before I had to go. Tried to get them to bite, with no luck.

I beleive you are right on the comments--> Bay shrimping is going to be light now.

I may try the beach if weather permits next weekend.


----------

